# Prestige Vs. J-Custom, opinions?



## will_shred (Dec 8, 2012)

The J-custom price tag hardly seems worth it when compared to the prestige 7's. or am I missing something?


----------



## J7string (Dec 8, 2012)

will_shred said:


> The J-custom price tag hardly seems worth it when compared to the prestige 7's. or am I missing something?



At a glance, I was impressed with the J-custom. When I read the specs... I was completely disappointed. When I read the price tag... I abandoned all high expectations for the guitar. It's a beautiful instrument... but standard Ibanez fashion, they fucked it up. 

If I were on the design team, I would have built it with a one piece neck, and most of all I would have designed a pickup system to add to it's personality and give it a voice of it's own. Ibanez said it was a guitar 20 years in the making, but it seems like it's just a slight upgrade from their production models, aside from the maple top.

You're better off getting a Prestige imo.


----------



## vinniemallet (Dec 8, 2012)

Well your question is basically comparing an Audi with a Ferrari, J customs are amazing instruments it's like a real/full custom guitar I think the right question would be: 4000 usd is the right price? well I like that guitars but I wouldn't buy since you have a bunch of options (like musicman, KXK, strictly 7 and many others) about Prestige guitars, they're pretty good and pretty cool, nice construction and also the price/quality (at least here on Europe) it's pretty good.

Cheers!


----------



## tedtan (Dec 8, 2012)

Higher end guitars aren't about specs or looks, but rather attention to detail and high standards of execution, so you have to get your hands on it and see for yourself. Only you can say whether or not that difference is worth the higher price to you.


----------



## J7string (Dec 8, 2012)

tedtan said:


> Higher end guitars aren't about specs or looks, but rather attention to detail and high standards of execution, so you have to get your hands on it and see for yourself. Only you can say whether or not that difference is worth the higher price to you.



Specs fall under attention to detail because attention to detail is how well you pay attention to each spec. The J-custom is build exceedingly well from the frets, to the neck... there are just some details I would have done differently.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 8, 2012)

Personally, I think the price is a little excessive because you can get a fully custom guitar to your desired specs for the same price.

That being said. They play great. I'm not much of an Ibanez guy, but they really are great. They are made to extremely tight tolerances and the attention to detail is exceptional.

I wish they would give you an ebony board on a $4k guitar though.


----------



## nikt (Dec 8, 2012)

2k for a used JC or a new Prestige? No-brainer


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 8, 2012)

nikt said:


> 2k for a used JC or a new Prestige? No-brainer



True, I didn't thnk about the used market. I would consider one used for that price.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 8, 2012)

The Prestige guitars are nice instruments, but the J-Custom I have is one of the best guitars I've ever played, and I've played lots of fancy guitars. The price of the new J-Customs is definitely a lot of money. But especially if you like the frilly vine inlay, probably worth it.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 8, 2012)

J7string said:


> Specs fall under attention to detail because attention to detail is how well you pay attention to each spec. The J-custom is build exceedingly well from the frets, to the neck... there are just some details I would have done differently.


 
What I was getting at is that you might have the same specs on two guitars, one higher end than the other. To continue your example of frets we'll say they both have Dunlop 6100 fret wire. Dunlop 6100 fret wire is the spec. They both have the same frets (spec), but the higher end one will have more time and attention spent on levelling, crowning, polishing and rounding the ends of the frets.

Now you may not like those specs. You may want jumbo stainless steel frets instead of the Dunlop 6100 frets, but the attention to detail spent on those Dunlop 6100s will still be there.


----------



## Thep (Dec 8, 2012)

J-Customs are great, I have a RG8470 and I can attest to its detail and quality. 

However, the fatal flaw for me is the hardware. Since the Lo-Pro, Edge bridges have been pretty good...but not great. 

If Ibanez could step up the quality of metal and quality of finish on them, they could charge anything for J-customs and it would be worth it. The bridges (and recessed pickup switch screws and perhaps the headstock logo inlay) hold J-Customs from being absolutely flawless instruments.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Dec 8, 2012)

I tried this guy here at the dallas gc. The details in the guitar was amazing to see and play. The neck was actually a bit thicker, but the playability and sound the guitar made forget about the neck. If you are a fan of anything ibanez, it will be easy for that person to spend 4k on this guy.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 8, 2012)

I've owned JCustoms, they are really nice guitars and are definitely better than the Prestige Ibanez line... but they are nowhere near worth what the current new price is on them


----------



## fortisursus (Dec 8, 2012)

J Customs really are great instruments. With a J Custom you know you are getting a spectacular instrument with great attention to detail, with everything else in the world you are going to pay for it. I would suggest looking in the used market and at some of the older models too some of which can be seen for as low as $1500.


----------



## engage757 (Dec 9, 2012)

J.Customs eclipse Prestige guitars in terms of build quality and materials. Hands down. They are most definitely worth the money.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 9, 2012)

I've had a good number of them and I love them. 

The quality is not insanely better than Prestige quality, but the difference is definitely noticeable. I think the prices are about $600 or $700 too high, but, if you like Ibanez you can't really beat the JC's.


----------



## engage757 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ball-end frets. 'nuff said.


----------



## I Voyager (Dec 9, 2012)

I played a J. Custom 7 at Guitar Center today (well, yesterday, technically). While it was a beautiful instrument that was crafted wonderfully, I'm not so sure about the 4 grand price tag. Like I enjoyed playing a $700 RG3XXV a bit better, but the action was a bit higher on the J. Custom, I believe (and I like maple boards and Deactivators better than rosewood/PAF7, but that's a personal preference). But the J. Custom was without a doubt of the highest quality. I suppose if the one I played was set up better my opinion would be higher.


----------



## littledoc (Dec 10, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Ball-end frets. 'nuff said.



What's funny is that they're doing that on the Premium line. Gotta love that cheap Indonesian labor.


----------

